

Hard Times For The Venture Capital And Seed Founding Industry - csbartus
http://metaman.tumblr.com/post/841759647/hard-times-for-the-venture-capital-and-seed-founding

======
adrianscott
eehh... perhaps hard times for vc

but NOT hard times for seed funds

seed funding is where the action is

there is NO bubble yet -- it'll take quite some time before there's a bubble
in seed funding. we're still early on in the curve / market cycle.

